# Sailing with a cockapoo!



## Jayne1803 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi, i havent got a cockapoo yet, but am looking for one to join our family soon. Does anyone sail with a cockapoo? We would love our puppy to come sailing with us and wondered if anyone has any experience with one on a sail/motor boat? Thanks and looking for any advice, Jayne


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I think it's Sami, that has been canoeing recently, check the posts, it may be on pictures forum.
I'll see if I can find the link


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=26457

Frankie the poo owned by Sam, 
Frankie looks very happy
Get your poo & get the life jacket!! 
Then our all sailing away x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i don't know the way they love water .they will be jumping in all the time Haaa Haaa


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

If your cockapoo love to swim and good at car ride then I think your dog will do good at sailing and that's exciting. Ours never been on boat yet but he loves to swim and chase at lake near the park. Better to get a good vest for him, it should have some important safety features and fit just right so could swim comfortably. You may check few tips on life jackets here http://www.petstreetmall.com/Dog-Life-Jackets/615.html we are getting one for Wish as could have mini vacation and fishing in November.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We took Rufus on a four day canoe trip this summer. I wish I could report that he settled calmly in the boat and slept but we had to hold him much of the time to keep him from jumping out repeatedly to swim. I think if a dog had a perfect down/stay command it would work, but Rufus is far too exuberant (and spoiled) for that.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie did indeed enjoy the canoe. We have not taken him on anything with a motor, but I'm sure it will come at some point. We'll probably hold him for a majority of that, just to be safe. 

Frankie is kind of a scaredy cat, so I don't think he would jump over, even if he wanted to. We have a pretty good relationship, so I think he trusts us and doesn't jump over because we aren't jumping over. Once we docked on the beach and we got out, I'm pretty sure he jumped out too and had fun running in the sand and water. 

All dogs are different, so it depends on the dog, but I'd go for it! Just make sure you do it with them when they are young and give lots of treats so they think it's a great thing!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think I should clarify, Rufus LOVES the canoe, he loves the car too. It was just that he loved jumping out and swimming and being hauled back in repeatedly more! Anything became a good excuse to jump out, great blue heron...jump out, ducks...jump out, getting close to another canoe in our party...jump out, you get the idea. I don't mean to discourage, we should have been firmer about this behavior from the get go. But we found his antics kind of funny and let him do it. Untraining him is far harder than training him properly in the first place.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We have a open canoe, and I just haven't been in it for aaaggeess.....
I would love to go in it with Ralph, but I think if we all went in, me, my OH, billy (the kid) Ralph and ruby - it would be absolutely chaos! But funny
I think we would all be out of the canoe more than in it!!


----------



## Jayne1803 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Sailing with a cockapoo*

Thanks for your replies. We intend to introduce a puppy to our sail boat from early on, so that hopefully it becomes second nature to her. We will be buying a life jacket too! Obviously basic commands will be a must at the very least and toilet training on a boat could be interesting! Hopefully she will become a sea salty dog quite early on as we go quite often. I will keep you posted. Jayne


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Got have pictures!! Hope he takes to the water like a duck!
We're gonna have a sailing poo puppy & a flying poo puppy!
Fantastic, can't wait for pics x
Ps - what names are you thinking?
Skipper would be a good one lol x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I took Bonnie and Dexter on a boat trip round the Needles on the Isle of Wight and they hated it! They looked like they were both going to throw up!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah poor bonnie & dexter, so they haven't got their sea legs?
Ralph and ruby have been on a sea / estuary crossing at Conwy, they didn't seem too concerned, Ralph sat up with paws on the side enjoying the wind in his hair!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

They were fine on the ferry though!


----------



## Jayne1803 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Sailing cockapoo*

I have suggested the name Kipper or 'Kip' - not far off Skipper! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Kipper the skipper - I like it! X


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

If your dog travels well in a car, then I'm sure he will do well in a sail boat. I would introduce him on small trips first, then expand from there. 

We plan on having our "poo" fly with us. Already introduce her to the noise of the plane from the outside. It was a surprise to her when she herd the plane turn on, but then settle. We will not need a life vest, but a nice set of doggy headset will be in the future....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes I know a cockapoo rather close to my heart who goes on the family boat, all part of family life.. your cockapoo will love it and you will too


----------

